# Clomid Newbie



## lor23 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I am on my first Clomid cycle doing days 2-6 (started 22nd Jan), my next cycle was due last Friday but did not arrive so tested but was a BFN. I was not asked to go in at all for any tests or scans to check whether there were any mature follicles or if ovulation had occurred so I have no idea if the Clomid worked or not. Feeling so in the dark it all and I have so many questions that I want to ask my fertility nurse but I can only call on Tues/Thurs but typically there is no one there today! I am feeling really low that it has not worked this cycle and don't know what to do next. 

I wanted to know if anyone has any words of wisdom for me, did it work for you and on what cycle? Is it likely that it will take a couple of cycles for my body to adapt and for it to start doing its job or? And also - were you called in during your Clomid cycles for tests? Should I be increasing my dose on next cycle or does it remain the same? (currently taking the lowest 50mg dose as when I had my scan before Christmas they told me I had lots of follicles there but they needed a bit of help to release an egg?)

Thanks in advance, hoping someone might be able to enlighten me!


----------

